# looking for info on a savage 444b o/u made in italy



## huntr42 (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently purchased a savage model 444 b made in italy,it is an O/U in 12 ga with fixed chokes in full and mod, ejectors and looks very very much like the weatherby orion with the same markings.any info would be app. thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Savage in the 60's and 70's had very nice o/u made in Italy. it was the 444B. they made it in at least 12 and 20 ga. Thats about all I could find in my books.

Your supposed to be able to get parts for it here.
http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=221

 Al


----------



## huntr42 (Jan 6, 2009)

actually from the little I have found out is that they made a 444 deluxe and a 444B with the 444b being the more desirable at least as far as value it appears they run some 75 to 100 more than the duluxe altho I have no reason why other than the deluxe seems to have been made with extractors and the 444b with ejectors.Ill keep digging any more info would be appr.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that shotgun was made by fabrique armi in brescia, italy. I have a fabarm that is identical to those.


----------

